# Wal Mart Battery rant



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I know many folks use the WM Brand Everstart batteries in their boat, well it turns out they "quietly" dropped all the warranties on all their batteries in the last couple months. Now its only 90 days AND the battery has to test "Bad" in their test and you MUST have a receipt. I was told my 2 year warranty battery I bought in June ( No receipt since they had taken the info off the battery) was NOT returnable even though it wont hardly take a charge ( 50% is max I can get it) anyways she tested it and said it was putting out 10.2 Volts so it registered as "GOOD". So that's really not a Good battery in my case. She told me it came down as "Immediately" pull all signs with warranty info and effective Immediately, all batteries were 90 days with receipt only, nothing was grandfathered and the old system with all the existing battery database was turned off the same day so no record of when you bought it is there.

Just thought id pass this along since many of us for many years have used these batteries
Hopefully you wont get the WM shaft like I did today...LOL

Salmonid


----------



## Jose' (Aug 31, 2013)

How can they change the warranty period after the purchase? And how does a battery that is testing out at 10 volts register as good? I'd be one pissed off old man making one hell of a scene at the store..


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

They can't.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

This was straight from a TLE Mgr( Tire/Lube/Electronics) so I assume it to be fact but I'm gonna talk to another WM tomorrow since I service 34 of them on my sales route. Will advise if story is the same at another.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Somebody has misunderstood... they can offer any warranty they want going forward, but they cannot stop honoring warranty on sold product... Attny General might have something say.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

If you make enough of a stink you will get your way. They will make it right to make you go away. I have had great results with batteries from battery wholesale.


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

I think you hust talked with an uneducated manager....they have to stand behind the old warranty...


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

crown has good batts


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

ok it does seem that I spoke with an uneducated mgr, and the warranty stands but you still have to have a receipt and the battery must test Bad on there tester. I apologize for the rant but this lady was the dept mgr for 10 years and told a VERY convincing story. Back to fishing and I still have a bad battery with no receipt..


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

It's been a while, but the last Everstart I bought, the guy at the counter put a copy of the receipt in a clear plastic shipping envelope and stuck it to the side of the battery.

BTW, Everstart batteries are made by Johnson Controls.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Anyone have any experience with optima? I have one in my shop truck and my personal truck. I don't know about their marine batteries though.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

beaver said:


> Anyone have any experience with optima? I have one in my shop truck and my personal truck. I don't know about their marine batteries though.


They too are now made by Johnson Controls.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Anytime I buy an item that has a warranty that has to do with my truck, boat or trailer. I always put the receipts in my owners manual pouch in the truck. That way I always know where they are. I just changed my trolling motor batteries over to Everstart Maxx a few months ago, so it's good to know that the warranty is still good! Lol!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Salmonid said:


> ok it does seem that I spoke with an uneducated mgr, and the warranty stands but you still have to have a receipt and the battery must test Bad on there tester. I apologize for the rant but this lady was the dept mgr for 10 years and told a VERY convincing story. Back to fishing and I still have a bad battery with no receipt..


That's what you get for listening to a woman.....especially in the auto dept..


----------

